# Microsoft Word - rainbow text effect



## aldiboronti (Apr 18, 2002)

My 10-year old daughter is using Microsoft Word 2000 to write her party invitations and she's desperate to use multicolored rainbow text for them. She insists the teacher did this in Word at her school but I really can't work out how to do it, or even if it's possible.

Any help out there?


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Is it possible it was WordArt with a rainbow picture (e.g. bitmap) for fill effect?


----------



## aldiboronti (Apr 18, 2002)

Many thanks!

I found it in Word Art/Format/Colors and Lines/Fill/Fill Effects/Rainbow. (I've never used WordArt before in my own documents, which is why I found it tough to negotiate my way through the maze of options to find this!). Thanks again.


----------

